# Wish List??



## microtel

Festivus Bluelight Wish List: 

1) Allow Sourcing
2) Remove all Infractions
3) Share 
4) ???


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

profit?


----------



## tathra

--> merged with the "write your christmas list to santa" thread.

is it just me, or dont you think us elves should be mods for this forum?


----------



## skoat

i'll be taking pictures when the FBI SWAT Team shows up


----------



## GenericMind

moar nudes


----------



## silentscience

free chemicals for every 100 posts.


----------



## Larr_E

I would like my debt wiped to zero...


----------



## capstone

I wish that Death would die already.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

For every time your pasta count grows 1k, you get 1g of your DOC

Mods have custom titles

Interpol comes back

 and  scripts are allowed

IQ test scores become criterion for making a BL account

and a hippopotamus for good measure.


----------



## tathra

Bob Loblaw said:


> Mods have custom titles
> 
> and  scripts are allowed




mods already have custom titles.
 and  should definitely be implimented.  bring it up in support.  do you know if its something thats just disabled with the current setup, or is there an add-on thats needed for implimentation?  if its the latter, if you can find the vb add-on yourself, it'd probably make the suggestion become reality rather fast (unless there's other reasons for disallowing subscript and superscript text).


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^I mean the coloured titles mods at one point had.


 and  (as well as some other BBCode things) aren't going to be added because that is considered a hack or custom code.  And when BL upgrades to new versions of vB software, it becomes more complicated when the site has installed hacks/codes.  That is what the admins told me anyway.


----------



## tathra

whaaaat?  difficulty of doing it, i can understand, but because "custom code"?  you know that thread preview you get when you mouse-over a thread title?  iirc that was custom code when it was done (i'll have to ask chr1.5 again), although i'm *finally* starting to see it more than more places, after years and years of bl being the only place.

but that was many many years ago, under an entirely different admin team and engineer group, and i have no idea how things are now.

maybe after the upgrade thats coming soon, we could try pushing for it, since it'll probably be quite a while before there's another upgrade after this one. :D


----------



## HypGnosis

A decent haircut


----------



## peer.review

Lots of books and the time to read them


----------



## Bob Loblaw

tathra said:


> whaaaat?  difficulty of doing it, i can understand, but because "custom code"?  you know that thread preview you get when you mouse-over a thread title?  iirc that was custom code when it was done (i'll have to ask chr1.5 again), although i'm *finally* starting to see it more than more places, after years and years of bl being the only place.
> 
> but that was many many years ago, under an entirely different admin team and engineer group, and i have no idea how things are now.
> 
> maybe after the upgrade thats coming soon, we could try pushing for it, since it'll probably be quite a while before there's another upgrade after this one. :D



To paraphrase an admin: BL is trying to not use custom codes and hacks to minimise the hassle come upgrade time.  I'm not rly sure how much hassle it is, but I'll take their word for it .  Shit we're upgrading _again_?  Well, I can certainly ask again after that :D.


----------



## lostNfound

few extra zeros in the right place in my bank acc wouldnt go astray


----------



## WhiteLinesNcoffee

silentscience said:


> free chemicals for every 100 posts.



i 2nd this


----------



## rikerliker707

1g of your DOC per thousand posts? Does that stretch to a gram of carfentanyl, to mix with 10kg of flour to sell as ten keys of pretty strong heroin...


----------



## she phoenix

A thread called
'Got some great <insert drug of choice>, anyone want me to PM them some?'

Aah, being PM'ed droooooooooooogs


----------



## rikerliker707

You can PM me any day luvvie


----------



## she phoenix

And it'd be awesome - it would be free because you could copy paste it a hundred times without the original ever going away... until you used it.


----------



## rikerliker707

You heard about this plan to send physical items over e-mail by reducing their atoms to the smallest possible size, and then reconstituting them at the other end? It's been in some sci-fi shit but may be closer to reality now (like chimeras, artificial reproduction, and many other things that were once pure fantasy)


----------



## Silver555

I wish two of my friends would break up. I love them, but I don't love them together. They got together knowing it would hurt me.... still does.

And plus, at the rate their going she's gonna end up pregnant (they already ended up with an STD!) and he's gonna freak and run away and it's just gonna be a horrible messy situation all over.

Oh, and a PS3 and someone to go to a rave and roll with me.


----------



## tathra

Silver555 said:


> my friends ... got together knowing it would hurt me....



some friends.  seriously, what a bunch of fucking pricks.


----------



## she phoenix

> someone to go to a rave and roll with me.



Hello.


----------



## chicpoena

virgin mu opioid receptors


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

LMFAO, woulda never thought of that ... but... yes I want that!


----------



## missingno

chicpoena said:


> virgin mu opioid receptors



i love that endorphan rush


----------



## silvercrimson

for it all to go away, and come back on the 35th of this month.


----------



## ocean

I wish someone would give me:





or maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd also like




in every color  possible!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

As a discogs.com member, you can have a wish list of all the music releases you want, but do not yet have.  

Captain Heroin's Wishlist

MaC...KY - s/t promo Acquired for €1.50
MaC...KY - II *
Merzbow / Masonna - Latex Black / Latex Gold - limited to 50 copies
Merzbow - 9888A - limited to 130 copies - Acquired for $25
Merzbow - Batztoutai With Material Gadgets - limited to 300 copies
Merzbow - Chant
Merzbow - Dutch Tour 1989
Merzbow - E-Study - limited to 100 copies
Merzbow - Early Computer Works / Scene - limited to 100 copies
Merzbow - Hole - limited to 500 copies
Merzbow - Live At Henie Onstad Art Centre - limited to 500 copies
Merzbow - Project Frequency - limited to 200 copies
Merzbow - Sha Mo 3000 - limited to 99 copies
Merzbow - Vratya Southward - limited to 31 copies

* interesting info about MaC...KY - II...

This vinyl is available in a regular edition or in a limited blood edition. 
The blood edition comes with the regular b/w cover, but is sprayed with real blood. 

After the police began investigating the label owner, this special edition was stopped and is no longer available.


----------



## cletus

I'd just like to be at home instead of working away


----------



## animal_cookie

i want this light cube






video of it in action


----------



## cobblepots

I would enjoy getting the gift of having a Happy Holiday season with friends and family.


----------



## Slain

In all honesty I really do need some more socks and jocks. 20 of each would do me :/


----------



## panic in paradise

^
socks and jocks yeah...

peace, and manageable pain, for the day???!?

good enough.


----------



## paranoid android

a 3 some would be nice


----------



## cletus

^What time suits you?


----------



## Keaton

cletus said:


> I'd just like to be at home instead of working away



I hear you.
I just got this job in september. And I'm still the newest person there so I get to work all the holidays.... 
My wish list:
A time machine to go back and fix some stuff.


----------



## Rogue Robot

The biggest hug ever and maybe a nice fuzzy blanket. :D


----------



## Keaton

this 




so i can attach it to
this




which is also on my wish list.


i am in serious need of an upgrade of the photographic variety.


----------



## fizzle

^That. Both the camera and the lens plz, thanks! :D


----------



## ATLL765

I'll second the thought of having my tolerance back to nil.

I'd also like my gf back from rehab even if only for Christmas and my birthday 

Lastly, an infinite supply of any and all drugs or at least the money to acquire them.


----------



## KTdoes

A fat sack, and a new xbox headset.


----------



## paranoid android

cletus said:


> ^What time suits you?



 Wiith 2 girls i meant


----------



## DavisK4high247

An unlimited supply of high purity/high quality drugs. No Violence in the world. Enough Cash to stack a mile high and a mile across..lol..and for everyone to be happy.lol..I know i'm being greedy but it is a"wish list"and those are a few things I wish for..lol


----------



## sonix

a fat shot of heroin, some dmt for xmas, and some dank weed haha


----------



## Slain

Honestly, some more socks would be nice


----------



## D's

i want..


----------



## hydrochron

I wish for world peace, and to cure world hunger!''

and 120 opanas.


----------



## stivsmegg

chicpoena said:


> virgin mu opioid receptors



ditto!!


----------



## Serotonin101

to be able to IV heroin responsibly without battling addiction. how awesome it would be to be able to chip and quit when I want to.

edit:
also would like a valid passport and a plane ticket to London to see someone special


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

10,000 for travelling.

and another 10,000 for coke in the meantime.


----------



## Keaton

and some of this


----------



## knockout_mice

silentscience said:


> free chemicals for every 100 posts.



1 tab of 25i-NBOMe for every 100 posts, yay!

Also, this:


----------



## llama112

oxys ... benzos ... unfortunately I know that wish isn't coming true!


----------



## paranoid android

A plane ticket out of here, some spending money, lot's of morphine and dilaudid and some Dexedrine. Some ketamine and shrooms would be nice too


----------



## webbykevin

I would like santa's list of naughty girls.


----------



## tackyspiral

webbykevin said:


> I would like santa's list of naughty girls.



lol .... nice one

i still want a puppy.... a hypoallergenic designer toy breed... either bichon, havanese, or pappi poo (papillon and mini poodle mix)!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

llama112 said:


> oxys ... benzos ... unfortunately I know that wish isn't coming true!



I've had some nice ass benzos under the tree for at least a few years now... wondering when the time will be right? %)


----------



## psyfiend

I don't need anything except good friends and a bottle of p!//s...


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

More friends
Less worries
More traveling


----------

